# Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?



## Jägermaister (4. Februar 2010)

*Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

moin an alle. Hab mal ein paar Fragen und zwar saugt ein Intel boxed Kühler oder bläst er es weg von der cpu? Konnte das nich so fühlen
weil ich hab mal das Seitenteil weggenommen und die Temps waren unter Last 2-3 c° besser als mit dem großen Lüfter.
Außerdem möchte ich mir ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 pro zulegen und die Luft aus meinem PC rausblasen lassen. Würde da der große Lüfter den Airflow stören? weil der nimmt 3cm von meiner ohnehin zu geringen Breite weg.
Und eine Frage hab ich noch und zwar wie kann ich Temps meines MB auslesen lassen weil das is ein passiv gekühltes und da ist der große Lüfter sicher von Vorteil weil mein FSB bei 443 liegt
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Du hast nen 25cm Seitenlüfter und redest dann noch von "Airflow"? Das ist ja mal ne komplette Themenverfehlung. 
Aber der Boxed Kühler bläst die Luft in den Kühler.
Die Temps kannst du mit verschiedenen Tools wie Everest, SpeedFan, HardwareMonitor auslesen, oder im BIOS.


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Der Boxed Lüfter bläst die Luft durch die Kühlrippen auf das Motherboard.
Hast du hinten oder oben am Gehäuse absaugende Gehäuse Lüfter?
Kannst du die Temps von CPu und co. ma posten?


----------



## Jägermaister (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Zurzeit habe ich keinen weiteren lüfter im gehäuse aber hinten unterm NT wo einer hinkönnte soll dann der neue kühler rausblasen wenn alles klappt^^ und was sind bei speedfan die MB temps?


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Der Boxed Lüfter bläst die Luft durch die Kühlrippen auf das Motherboard.
> Hast du hinten oder oben am Gehäuse absaugende Gehäuse Lüfter?
> Kannst du die Temps von CPu und co. ma posten?


ABER NICHT DER von den neuen 1366ern  der zieht di eluft weg ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ne diese riesen Teile drücken die Luft auch in den Kühler.^^


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Jop


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

DU hast aber was anders geschrieben.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

naja bin von einen case ohne den 25cm lüfter augegagen ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ähm. WTF?! 
Egal ob im Rechner 2390292 oder 0 Lüfter sind, der Boxed Kühler bläst die Luft immer auf die CPU also in Richtung Kühlrippen, Mobo.^^


----------



## Jägermaister (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

würde der große lüfter denn nun stören oder wäre es besser den weg zu nehmen und stattdessen untern NT ein 120mm der rauspustet und dann den freezer noch dazu raus. ich weiß halt nicht wegen dem MB. außerdem bekomme ich bald für meine gtx 275 den promilatech mk 13 mit 2x120mm drauf und würde da der große lüfter vielleicht auch stören??


----------



## schlappe89 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Wenn die Temps gut sind und der PC nicht zu laut ist muss man gar nichts umbauen. Wäre vielleicht schön zu wissen wie die Temps aussehen. Am besten nimmst du dazu Everest.


----------



## Jägermaister (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

kern temps sind nach 20 min prime95 custom 8fft 1.68c° 2.61c° 3.65c° 4.64c° ausgelesen mit coretemp. es is übrigends ein intel quad q8200 @3.1 GHz mit 1.056 Vcore. und ich hasse jegliche geräusche vom pc


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Mein Gehäuse (CM Extremeengine 3T) hat vorn 120mm, Seite 250mm und hinten 100mm. Die Temps nach 2 Stunden Farcry2 sind optimal. Ich habe, weil der CM V8 auf der CPU sehr hoch ist die Seitenlüfterkonstruktion nach außen verlegt.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Seitenlüfter die Zirkulation stört.
Der Seitenlüfter bläst auch auf meine 5850 mit S1 und 2x92mm Lü.


----------



## Apokalypsos (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Seitenlüfter haben den Vorteil, dass das Mainboard mitgekühlt wird. Bei mir macht das mal locker 20 Grad am MB-Sensor aus. Allerdings leidet, wie du schon vermutet hast, der Airflow mit einem Tower-Kühler ganz gewaltig. 
Wenn also Seitenlüfter, dann bietet sich ein Top-Blower an, zumal du eh keine großen Towers einbauen kannst.

Ein Scythe Grand Kama Cross oder Kabuto wären da gut geeignet, ich persönlich würde dann aber die restlichen Gehäuselüfter rausblasen lassen.


----------



## Jägermaister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

naja jetz hab ich mir den arctic cooling freezer 7 pro rev.2 bestellt und mal gucken wie es mit und ohne seitenlüfter ist. wenn die temps der cpu viel schlechter sind aber der rest nicht so darunter leidet nimm ich ihn weg und guck mal was ich damit anfangen kann 
hat jemand von euch ne idee wo ich den lüfter ranbauen könnte?


----------



## opa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Hi!

Ich hatte auch einen 25cm Seitenlüfter,das Einzigste,was der brachte,war 'ne Menge Staub ins Gehäuse.

Wenn Du eine Verwendung für den großen Lüfter suchst,
baue ihn in ein Holzgehäuse ein und nutze ihn im Sommer
für Deine eigene Kühlung.


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Hmm. Was Lüfter betrifft bin ich ein Ketzer. Ich glaube nicht an AIRFLOW. Nur an Physik, Thermodynamik und Aerodynamik.

Einblasende Be-lüfter halte ich für Unsinn - diese versuchen einen Überdruck im Gehäuse zu erzeugen und das ist nicht sehr effektiv. Ausserdem sind einblasende Lüfter immer lauter. Weiss nicht warum, nervt aber.

Sinnvoll sind Entlüfter oder Ausblasende. Hat man genug davon, erzeugen die einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse - Frischluft kommt dann durch jede Ritze. Oder in einem guten oder gut Ausgebauten Gehäuse durch "gefilterte" Einlassöffnungen.

Airflow hin oder her - eine gute Kühlung hat man nur, wenn man genügend Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse rausbringt. Einen Perfekten Luftstrom bekommt man sowieso nicht auf die Reihe - unterschiedliche Blasrichtungen der internen Komponentenlüfter erzeugen Verwirbelungen, die das unterbinden. 
Wenn man jeden Komponentenlüfter mit 100% Frischluft versorgen will, helfen nur Luftkanäle, die die Luftströme in Frisch- und Abluft trennen. 

Mir ist also egal, wohin Grakalüfter, CPU Lüfter oder Northbridge Lüfter blasen - wichtig ist den warmen Mief möglichst schnell hinaus zu befördern. Hinten oben - oder eben die Seiten sind für die Entlüftung meine bevorzugten Einbaustellen. Und in die Front eine grosse Einlassöffnung mit einem Staubfilter.

Dieses Gehäuse halte ich für Ideal, wenn der grosse Seitenlüfter die Warmluft hinaus befördert - kann man sich Alles andere Ersparen.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Tacens Sagitta II


----------



## Hendrix !!! (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich bin der Meinung das mindesten einer neu Luft rein bringen sollte Bewegung im Gehäuse dar mit ein aussaugender richtig funktioniert.


Zitat:Genghis99


> Sinnvoll sind Entlüfter oder Ausblasende. Hat man genug davon, erzeugen die einen Unterdruck im Gehäuse - Frischluft kommt dann durch jede Ritze. Oder in einem guten oder gut Ausgebauten Gehäuse durch "gefilterte" Einlassöffnungen.
> 
> Airflow hin oder her - eine gute Kühlung hat man nur, wenn man genügend Warmluft aus dem Gehäuse rausbringt. Einen Perfekten Luftstrom bekommt man sowieso nicht auf die Reihe - unterschiedliche Blasrichtungen der internen Komponentenlüfter erzeugen Verwirbelungen, die das unterbinden.
> Wenn man jeden Komponentenlüfter mit 100% Frischluft versorgen will, helfen nur Luftkanäle, die die Luftströme in Frisch- und Abluft trennen.



Hallt ein bisschen Druck von vorn oder unten für wichtig , wärme steigt ja nach oben!

Wie viel Unterdruck im Gehäuse brauch man bis Schlitze und Öffnungen als Lüfter dienen?


----------



## Nixtreme (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich finde ebenfalls, dass ein Einblasender Lüfter in der Front oder am Boden pflicht ist. Alles andere kann dann den "warmen Mief" hinausbefördern

Bei meinem CM Mystique 632 sind die Temps auch sehr gut. Insgesamt sind 3x120er Verbaut, 1x in der Front blasend, 1x Seite Saugend, 1x Hinten Saugend. Der Seitenlüfter sitzt genau neben meinem Zalman CNPS9700 der in Richtung Rückseite blässt. Trotzdem sind die CPU Temps spitze (unter Prime nie mehr als 55°, Idle teilweise knapp unter 30°).


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Dem Dreck nach, der nach 6 Monaten in jeder Ritze hängt, reicht der Unterdruck.

Jedenfalls hab ich meine GTX275@702 Mhz nach einer Stunde Furmark bei 81° konstant. 

Ein einblasender Lüfter ist sowieso nur mit mehreren Ausblasenden wirksam. Ohne diese reicht der Druck, den ein Axiallüfter erzeugt, nicht mal um 2 cfm ins Gehäuse zu blasen - der Luftwiderstand ist beim Einblasen am grössten. Daher kommt wohl auch der Krach.
Krach - bzw. Arbeitsgeräusch sind nämlich beim Lüfter das, was die Abwärme bei der CPU ist : Verlußtleistung. Die Geräusche entstehen durch Verwirbelung, die Verwirbelung reduziert den Wirkungsgrad.

Wenn man ein Gehäuse effektiv zwangsbelüften will, muss man einen Radiallüfter nehmen - nur diese Bauart erzeugt genügend Druck für ein geschlossenes System. Bestes Beispiel: die Referenz Kühler der aktuellen Grafikkarten.

Nach den Gesetzen der Physik wird jedes Quentchen Luft, das man herraus schafft, sofort durch den Atmosphärischen Druck von Ausserhalb ersetzt. Die ganz normale Kraft des Luftdrucks ist um ein vielfaches höher, als was ein Axiallüfter beim Einblasen erzeugen könnte.

Deshalb kann man bei ausreichend grossen Belüftungsöffnungen getrost auf einen Einblasenden Lüfter verzichten.


----------



## Nixtreme (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich probiers mal bei Gelegenheit den Frontlüfter auf Push umzudrehen  und vergleich meine Temps, um zu sehen ob du tatsächlich Recht hast. Deine These steht halt im direkten Gegensatz zum oft-gelobten Airflow. Demnach kann man auf eine einheitliche Bewegungsrichtung der Luft im Case verzichten solange es genügend Lüfter im Case gibt, die die Luft hinausbefördern, egal wie.

Btw. Sind Radiallüfter nicht extrem laut?


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

1. Radiallüfter sind extrem laut.

2. Es gibt eine Einheitliche Bewegungsrichtung. Durch die Belüftungsöffnung hinein, aktiv hinaus durch die Lüfter.

3. Die Kraft des Atmosphärischen Luftdrucks kannst du dir veranschaulichen, wenn du beobachtest, was mit einer PET passiert, wenn du heisses Wasser darüberlaufen lässt (ohne das welches hinein kommt) und dann die mit heisser Luft gefüllte Flasche verschliesst und abkühlen lässt.
Der dann entstehende leichte Unterdruck reicht bereits aus, das die Flasche zusammengequetscht wird. LOL - keine Ahnung, ob man mit der Kraft eines 120mm Lüfters eine PET Flasche auch nur leicht verformen kann ...

4. Ich habe besagten Seitenlüfter als Entlüfter direkt über der Grafikkarte. PCB -10° GPU -5° als ohne den Lüfter. Die Wärme der Graka wird so effektiv seitlich ausgestossen, das man sich die Füsse dort wärmen kann (Natürlich nur wenn Furmark läuft)
5. Ein weiterer Punkt ist : Der durch einen Einblaslüfter erzeugte Luftstrom ist stark verwirbelt - was die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und damit die Luftmenge Reduziert.
Auch kann man nicht mehr Luft einblasen, als ausgestossen wird - dem steht der Luftwiderstand entgegen. Und das ein 120mm Lüfter nicht besonders viel Druck (Gegenkraft) erzeugt hatten wir ja schon.

6. Weshalb eine 120mm Einlassöffnung völlig ausreicht - die einströmende Luft ist dann nicht verwirbelt und strömt schneller ein als verwirbelt.

Wenn man Aktiv entlüftet, ausreichend grosse Belüftungsöffnungen hat - ist es nunmal ein Naturgesetz, das die Menge der Einströmenden Luft gleich der Menge der Ausgestossenen ist. Alles andere ist physikalisch falsch.

Noch ein Hinweis - jeder Staubsauger funktioniert nach diesem Prinzip ... 

PS : Ich sagte doch, ich bin ein Ketzer - ich sagte NICHT, das ich das nicht begründen kann.

PPS : Ich glaube eher, die Theorie vom "Airflow" wird falsch verstanden, oder widerspricht der Physik ....


----------



## Apokalypsos (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

@Genghis99: Wie würdest du die Belüftung bei folgender Konfig anordnen:

*Gehäuse: Enermax Chakra*

Vorne: 120mm (Staubfilter)
Hinten: 120mm
Seite: 250mm (Staubfilter)
*CPU-Kühler: Scythe Grand Kama Cross*

140mm Top-Blower
*GPU Kühlung: Zalman VF900-CU ähnlich*


Mein Gedankengang war, den 250er zur Unterstützung des CPU-Kühlers reinblasen zu lassen oder ihn vielleicht sogar aus zu lassen. Den hinteren 120er würde ich auf jeden Fall rausblasen lassen. Beim vorderen bin ich mir unsicher, aber ich würde ihn intuitiv rausblasen lassen.
Somit hätte ich einen seitlichen Einlass, der die kühle Luft übers Mainboard verteilt und an den Ecken wieder ausbläst. Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, dass ich die Staubentwicklung in Grenzen halten würde, da sonst im Bereich der 5,25er Schächte ne Menge Staub angesaugt werden würde.


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Einfach - Vorne 120mm Einlass ohne Lüfter (Stromverschwendung) mit Staubfilter.
Hinten 120mm mit Lüfter ausblasend, Seite 250mm Lüfter (geiles Teil) ausblasend.

Es entfällt der Widerstand des Luftfilters beim 250mm, es entfällt der Stromverbrauch des Frontlüfters (und dessen Arbeitsgeräusch)
Die eintretende Luft wird ja vorne am Einlass gefiltert - und ausblasende Lüfter benötigen keinen Filter.

Der "Airflow" geht dann auf natürlichem Wege von Vorne nach hinten über die Steckkarten und seitlich hinaus und nach oben über CPU und Hinteren 120mm sowie Netzteil hinaus.

Der CPU Lüfter benötigt keine Unterstützung - er benötigt frische Umgebungsluft. Und die kommt von Alleine, wenn du die Warmluft beseitigst.

Staubansammlung kannst du vermeiden, wenn du die Laufwerksschächte abdichtest - die Luft ist Kraft der Naturgesetze gezwungen, den Weg über den Einlassfilter zu nehmen.



Noch ein gutes Beispiel. Meine Wohnung. LOL. Sommer. Klimaanlage. Ich hab so ein einfaches Ding, welches die Abluft über einen Schlauch nach draussen befördert.
Der Unterdruck den das Teil aufbaut ist aber so stark, das es durch jede Ritze in die Wohnung hineinzieht. Es fängt sogar an, aus den Wasserabflüssen zu stinken.

Halt ein geschlossenes System - wie ein PC Gehäuse.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Es kommt auf das Volumen Fördermenge des Lüfters an hat man unten vorne einen starken Lüfter der eine krosse menge kalter Luft rein saugt mit einer gewiesen kraft die von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse anders aus fallen kann wird die warme Abluft der einzelnen Komponenten nach oben gedrückt und durch obere Lüftern effektiv abgesaugt.

Zu den Luftverwirbelungen man ergeht ein gutes Gehäuse daran das sie nicht vor kommen man kann so was im Windkanal aller Formel 1 erkennen.

Man sieht auch bei neueren Gehäusen das ein 2. Lüfter am Festplattenkäfig dran ist um die 
Festplatte besser zu kühlen und den Luftdruck zu erhöhen.

Lüfter dienen auch als Beschleuniger dar mit warme Luft schneller abgesaugt wird zb. CPU Lüfter.

Dir ist doch sicher das Prinzip einer Wasserrads bekannt ohne Druck keine Bewegung.

Wie schon erwähnt warme Luft steigt nach oben also ist sie leichter als kalte Luft dar durch muss ein Lüfter schneller Drehen um die gleiche menge an Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern und wird lauter.


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Warme Luft steigt von Alleine nach oben. Man nennt das Konvektion. 

Es sei denn, man erzeugt durch zu viele Lüfter ein chaotisches System von Verwirbelungen. Dann ist nicht mehr kontrollierbar, was passiert.

Ihr müsst das richtig verstehen. Die Wirkung eines Lüfters ist nicht allein davon abhängig, wie schnell er dreht oder wieviel Strom er verbraucht. Der Luftstrom hängt davon ab, welcher Widerstand überwunden werden muss, bevor überhaupt Luft strömt. Wenn also ein Gehäuse schlecht entlüftet ist, muss der Belüfter ein Vielfaches an Leistung erbringen um überhaupt einen in das Gehäuse gerichteten Luftsrom aufzubauen.
Eine weitere Tatsache ist, der Widerstand der Aussenluft beim Ausblasen geringer ist, als der Widerstand der Luft im geschlossenen Gehäuse beim Einblasen.

Ist das Gehäuse allerdings gut entlüftet - baut sich der nach innen gerichtete Strom durch den Unterdruck von Allein auf. Auch ohne Blaslüfter.

Leute wenn das nicht so funktionieren würde - könntet ihr nicht atmen ...

So Ende des Physiknachmittags - ich muss los.


----------



## opa (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

@Genghis99

Deine Logik hinkt aber gewaltig.

Wenn Radiallüfter besser sind,warum werden in Windkanälen nur Axiallüfter eingesetzt?

Weshalb gibt es kaum Radiallüfter für den PC?

Weil Radiallüfter eine bestimmte Größe haben müssen, um effektiv zu arbeiten,auch spielt die Drehzahl eine wichtige Rolle,was nicht zuletzt in der Lautstärke sich auswirkt.

Und wenn es bei Dir aus den Abflüssen stinkt,solltest Du mal Wasser in die Geruchsverschlüsse füllen.

Keine Klimaanlage schafft das Wasser aus den Geruchsverschlüssen soweit anzuheben,das es müffelt.

Sollte es bei Dir trotzdem der Fall sein,wären durch den enormen Unterdruck sämtliche Adern in Deinem Körper bereits geplatzt und Du wärst Tot und wüßtest es nicht.


----------



## Genghis99 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Wenn ich Unrecht habe - warum werden dann in Staubsaugern und Klimaanlagen nur Radiallüfter eingesetzt ?

In Windkanälen setzt man keine Radiallüfter ein, weil es nicht erforderlich ist, in dem KREISLAUF des Windkanales hohen Druck zu erzeugen. Und weil sich Radiallüfter von ihrer Bauart nicht für Kreislaufsysteme dieser Art eignen. Axial-ventilatoren erreichen zudem eine höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Ein weiterer Punkt im Windkanal ist, das man bei einem Axiallüfter durch Drehen der Rotorblätter den Luftstrom umkehren kann, was beim Radiallüfter nicht möglich ist.

Zuletzt weil Axialventilatoren einen höheren Wirkungsgrad haben, was sich bei einem Windkanal, der eine gewisse Grösse hat und mit 1000enden PS/kW angetreiben wird, erheblich im Energieverbrauch bemerkbar macht.

Auch eignet sich ein Radiallüfter von der Form her nicht - er arbeitet in einem 90° Winkel (zwischen Einlassrichtung und Auslassrichtung - ein Radiallüfter saugt die Luft in seinem Zentrum an und die Lüfterschaufeln verdrängen die Luft nach Aussen. Durch das Gehäuse oder die Umbauung wird dem Auslasstrom eine Richtung gegeben.
Ein Radiallüfter hat allein Sinn, wenn ein hoher Druck oder Unterdruck erzeugt werden muss, es aber nicht auf hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit oder optimalen Wirkungsgrad ankommt.

Und das mit den Gerüchen aus dem Abfluss, schafft nicht nur die Klimaanlage - ein Wetterwechsel mit starken Abfall des Luftdrucks schafft das auch.

PS: Andere sind nicht tot und wissen nichts.......


----------



## Nixtreme (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Also ich finde schon das Ghenghis99 Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema sehr logisch klingt.

Ich hab auch gemerkt dass mein ausblasender Lüfter im Seitenteil der etwa 1cm direkt neben meinem Cpu-Turmkühler sitzt durchaus dazu beigetragen hat die Temps in meinem System zu senken.

Dennoch hab ich jetzt mal folgenden Test gemacht aus reiner Neugier:
Ich hab nach einiger zeit im Furmark(Xtreme burning mode) und Prime (Large FTTs) den Fronlüfter kurzerhand mit einem Wattestäbchen blockiert um zu sehen ob die Temps sinken oder steigen.

*Nach 5 Minuten ohne blockiertem Frontlüfter folgende Ergebnisse:*
*CPU * pendelte sich bei  45-46°C ein
*GPU *pendelte sich bei 89-90°C ein

*Nach weiteren 5 Minuten mit blockiertem Frontlüfter folgende Ergebnisse:*
*CPU * blieb bei konstanten 45-46°C
*GPU * erhöhte sich auf 91-93°C

Das Resultat lässt auf folgendes schließen:
Durch den Frontlüfter wird kalte Luft von außen angesaugt und zielt genau auf den Grafikkartenkühler der sich ca. 30cm weiter hinten im Case befindet. Darum erhöhen sich auch nur die Werte der Graka, denn diese profitiert am meisten vom Frischluftstrom des Frontlüfters. Das Prinzip von hohem Unterdruck ist zwar sehr gut für die Peripherie wie RAM, Mosfets und Laufwerke, aber die große Grafikkarte die durch ihre Länge ein Konventionelles Gehäuse (kein verdrehtes wie das Raven/Raven2) und dessen Luftstrom in zwei Bereiche unterteilt ist definitiv auf die aktive Versorgung mit Frischluft angewiesen! Zumindest in meinem Case, wo sich KEIN weiterer Auslass im Seitenteil auf Höhe der Graka befindet ist das so!

Es sei noch anzumerken dass sich keine Festplatten im meinem Festplattenkäfig befinden, die sitzen beide weiter oben im 3,5 und 5,25 Schacht!


----------



## SuEdSeE (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich denke auch das Ghenghis99 seine erklärung sinn macht, ich habe z.B. in der Küche einen Dunstabzug der die abgesaugte luft direckt nach draußen verfrachtet also nicht nur nen bissl filtert wie die günstigen teile, und wenn der auf volle power läuft dann ist es schon "schwer" die küchentür (nach innen öffnend) zu schließen.
Daher denke ich schon das es evtl möglich ist das es beim einsatz einer klimaanlage anfangen kann aus dem abfluss zu stinken "THEORETISCH" ich weiss natürlich nicht wie viel unterdruck so eine Klimaanlage aufbauen kann, aber dennoch denke ich das es möglich ist


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ein Patentrezept für jede Konfig gibt es nicht. 

Zum Beispiel Grafikkarte - Referenzkühler mit Radiallüfter befördern die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse - und saugen stark Frischluft an.
Andere Kühler - ZeroTherm, Musashi, T-Rad usw. usw. entfernen die Warmluft nicht. Bei unzureichender Be- oder Entlüftung kommt es schnell zum Wärmestau in umgebung der Grafikkarte.

In meiner alten AOpen Kiste (5 Jahre) hat ein 120mm Kama im Seitenfenster unmittelbar über der Grafikkarte den Wärmestau beseitigt und ich konnte beim Unterdrucksystem bleiben.

Jetzt gehe ich noch die Lüfter meines T-Rad2 Grakakühlers an - die 1500 RPM Standard fliegen runter und werden durch 2x 92mm Kama PWM mit 2500 RPM max ersetzt. 
Wahrscheinlich kann man die Karte dann unter Vollast bedenkenlos mit blossen Fingern anfassen.
(GTX275 können bis zu 80° auf dem PCB erreichen)
Update : Kamas drauf, siehe 2. Furmark Bild ...

PS : Ja, das sieht nicht gut aus auf dem Foto - aber kühlt gut. Der neuen Hardware war zu warm. Also hätt ich das Loch auch mit der Panzerfaust geschossen, wenn nötig. Irgendwann gibts ne neue Kiste ...


----------



## Kryptonite (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Wenn du hinten/oben Lüfter hast, die hinauspumpen und vorne einen Staubschutz ohne Lüfter hinmachst, dann hast du im grossen in ganzen doch genau den gleichen Airflow in deinem Gehäuse wie jeder andere, der vorne einen Lüfter hat, der noch zusätzlich reinbläst.
Also sehe ich nicht ganz wieso ein System ohne Lüfter vorne besser gekühlt sein soll als eines mit. Vorausgesetzt die Lüfter hinten pumpen mehr Luft raus als der vorne rein, entsteht im Gehäuse genau der gleiche Effekt.

Andererseits verstehe ich die Überlegung, dass der Lüfter vorne nicht unbedingt nötig ist, da die Luft, die hinten rausgeht gezwungenermassen von irgendwo wieder ersetzt werden muss, wegen dem Druckausgleich.


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Nicht besser - nur optimiert. Je weniger Lüfter, desto weniger Krach. Desto weniger Stromverbrauch.

LOL - Das ist wie McDonalds oder B-King - streiten wollte ich nicht. Nur Unterschiede veranschaulichen.

Wem der Krach nichts ausmacht, kann ja gerne ein richtiges Benzin-Laubgebläse ans Gehäuse anschliessen - wenn dann nicht das Netzteil hinten rausfliegt ist der Airflow unschlagbar. 

Stömungsgeschwindigkeit 290 km/h ... übrigens - Radiallüfter .... äh - nein - RADIKALLÜFTER.


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

also bei meinem HAF sieht so aus:

ich glaube der AF ist ganz gut bis jetzt.. wenn ihr versserungen habt sagt bescheid




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Wieso verbessern ? Unzufrieden ? Man könnte allenfalls die Anzahl der Lüfter reduzieren ohne allzuviel Kühlleistung zu verlieren. Aber wenn es nicht zu laut ist, wieso ?

Und wenn du ne 2. 4890 einbaust, brauchst du eh jedes Windchen.

PS : z.B. der 120er im Boden wird nicht viel mehr machen als Dreck ansaugen. Eventuell stört er sogar den Luftstrom vom 230er Frontlüfter, weil er dessen Luftstrom verwirbelt und vertikal abdrängt. Vielleicht kommt ohne den Bodenlüfter sogar mehr Luft vom Frontlüfter bei den Steckkarten an. Muss man probieren.

PPS : Das Netzteil hat einen 120mm Lüfter auf der "Unterseite" - saugt auch bloss Dreck an. Dreh das Netzteil um 180°, und es arbeitet mit dem Frontlüfter zusammen und saugt die Luft aus dem Gehäuse. (erhöht den Unterdruck und unterstützt die Front Be-lüfter)


----------



## opa (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Hi!

Unten ist es logischerweise kühler,als oben,also warum
nicht von unten die kühle Luft ansaugen?

Den Dreck kann man mit Staubfilter verhindern.

Welche Verwirbelungen meinst Du?

Etwa das bischen,daß sich durch den Festplattenkäfig quält
und zudem noch durch diese aufgeheizt oder vorgewärmt
wird?

Jawoll,drehe das Netzteil um und siehe,welcher Lüfter stärker ist,der von der Graka oder der von dem Netzteil.

Lüfter sollten miteinander arbeiten,nicht gegeneinander.

Und die Unterdrucktheorie funktioniert nur dann,wenn
nur Lüfter raus und nicht rein blasen.

Da der Frontlüfter rein bläst,wo soll dann Bitteschön ein Unterdruck sein?


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Unterdruck entsteht, wenn die Summe der Ausgeblasen Luft grösser ist, als die der Eingeblasenen.

Verwirbelungen entstehen :
a: Durch den Lüfter ansich - der Drehimpuls des Rotors wird auch an den Luftstrom weitergegeben, desweiteren enstehen Verwirbelungen an jeder Kante, auf die der Luftstrom trifft. Es sei denn sie ist Aerodynamisch ausgeformt - was im Gehäuse aber nie der Fall ist.
b: Wenn zwei derart Verwirbelte Lüftströme aus zwei Lüftern Winkelig aufeinandertreffen, gibt es wiederum ein komplexes Wirbelsystem - das gleiche Prinzip lässt in der Natur Tornados enstehen.

Deswegen benutze ich nur Ausblaslüfter - Verwirbelungen entstehen dann erst ausserhalb des Gehäuses.
Der Passiv vorne eintretende Luftstrom ist jedoch gleichmässig, er verwirbelt lediglich an den Kanten. Dieser gleichmässige Strom verteilt sich in Richtung der Ausblasenden Lüfter und lässt sich durch deren Einbauposition und Leistung regulieren.

Das Netzteil wird in gedrehter Position einen Teil des Stroms nach hinten unten steuern, was der Grafikkartenlüftung entgegen kommt -
Der obere hintere Lüfter und und die Deckellüfter bewegen den Rest des Stroms nach oben hinten über Mainboard und die CPU nach aussen.

Übrigens - Axiallüfter mit Luftfilter im Boden saugend eingebaut hat einen Wirkungsgrad von nahe Null. Axialllüfter sind schlecht im Ansaugen gegen Widerstand. Und in dieser Position ist der Widerstand denkbar gross.
Das ist der Unterschied zu Radiallüftern. Aber das hatten wir schon.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

hallo hellgate...

tip:
den 120mm lüfter am boden koplett rausschmeissen.
den 140mm an der rückwand auch komplett rausschmeissen und den lüfter platz mit folie abdichten/isolieren/dichtmachen.


----------



## Nixtreme (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hallo hellgate...
> 
> tip:
> den 120mm lüfter am boden koplett rausschmeissen.
> den 140mm an der rückwand auch komplett rausschmeissen und den lüfter platz mit folie abdichten/isolieren/dichtmachen.



Wenn Sie das dann nochbegründen würden, werter Herr RaggMuffin.

Wir sind ja hier schon am Diskuttieren, da ist jede zusätzliche Meinung willkommen


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Den 140er oben hinten würd ich auch drinnen lassen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

also

der 120 (unten) ist ziemlich wichtig weil der der Grafikkarte mit dem 230mm frische Luft gibt ihr müsst bedenkend dass die Lüfter extrem langsam laufen deshalb brauch ich den
der 140 im heck saugt die warme steigende luft von der graka und von chipsatz ab 

und zum Thema unter-überdruck:
das Gehäuse besteht fast nur aus mesh gitter vorne oben und das linke seitenteil sind fast komplett aus meshgitter deswegen kann die warme Luft direkt rausströme bzw. verdrengt werden.. das mit 

mit dem netzteil ist wirklich eine doofes Dilemma,
entweder zieht er den staub von  unten an, oder er saugt der grafikkarte die luft weg

was mir aufgefallen ist das die temperatur der grafikkarte sich überhaubt nicht ändert mit oder OHNE den seitenlüfter im gegensatz zum chipsatz....


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Naja also wenn die Grafikkarte nicht direkt über dem Netzteil ist, dann wird da auch nix weggesaugt, zudem der Lüfter der GraKa einen weitaus stärkeren Luftstrom erzeugt als der vom Netzteil. 

Lüfter im Boden bringen tatsächlich so gut wie nix. Ich hatte das früher in meinem alten Case. gebracht hat es mir nix. Weder der 1 noch der 2 GraKa. Außer ich hab den Lüfter voll aufgedreht.. dann hat sichs um 1 bis 2 Grad verbessert.


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

wie groß war denn derf abstand zum boden vom case?

der bläst jetzt genau auf dei spannugswandler bei mir das spürt mana uch mit der hand wenn der an ist


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich habe demnächst vor bei nem Antec Treehundred ein Seitenfenster einzubauen.
Schlimm wenn ich den Seitenlüfter weglassen,wegen der Temperatur?
Oder meint ihr mit Lüfter an der Seite siehts besser aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

@hellgate
Ca 3cm


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Das Netzteil kann der Grafikkarte keine Luft "wegsaugen" da entsteht doch kein Vakuum ...

Alle Luft, die das Netzteil wegsaugt - ist warme Umgebungsluft von der Grafikkarte - und diese wird von nachströmender Frischluft ersetzt.

AIRFLOW - genau dies bedeutet das. Nirgends darf die Luft "ruhen" und sich erwärmen. Das heisst dann nämlich Wärmestau.

Ein Belüfter mit Filter und im Boden ist genauso nützlich wie ein 5 Tonnen schweres Auto mit 5 PS auf einem Feldweg.
Der Luftstrom des (auch noch Drehzalreduzierten) Lüfters reicht nicht mal, um einzelne Haare zu bewegen.

Um an dieser Stelle wirklich Luft ins Gehäuse zu bekommen, musste man einen Radiallüfter nehmen - oder besagtes Laubgebläse.

Hellgate, der Bodenlüfter ist wirklich nutzlos.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*



> Um an dieser Stelle wirklich Luft ins Gehäuse zu bekommen, musste man einen Radiallüfter nehmen - oder besagtes Laubgebläse.
> 
> Hellgate, der Bodenlüfter ist wirklich nutzlos.




Ich habe eine 9500gt und die hat einen Mini Lüfter drauf trotzdem kann ich wen ich meine Hand an das Seiten teil untere Öffnung halte den Druck des Lüfter und dir warme Luft spüren!

Will nicht unfreundlich sein oder irgend was anderes aber wen du nur ein imaginäres Gehäuse hast ist es auch kein wunder das du der Meinung bisst das ein normaler gute Lüfter mit ordentlich Saft nichts bringt???


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ja mit ordentlich saft is das schon klar, aber ich glaub ja nicht das du die ganze zeit einen lärmpegel wie beim staubsaugen haben willst xD


----------



## Hendrix !!! (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

habe zwar keinen Ahnung wie laut sie sind aber ich habe 2 Revoltec 80mm Lüfter drin die mit 2200 U/Min drehen und sie stören mich überhaupt nicht haben auch keine Gummi,s  oder sonst was Silent dran.

Es kommt auf die Qualität an glaube ich ?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich kenne diese 80mm Lüfter von Revoltec. Auf 12V sind die allerdings alles andere als silent.


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ob silent oder nicht ist ja eh subjektiv , für jeden ist Laut etwas anderes


----------



## Jägermaister (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

um wieder beim anfangsthema zu bleiben, glaubt ihr es würde sich lohnen meinen großen lüfter so umzubauen das er luft rausbläst? habe in ein paar tagen dann einn AC accelero extreme gtx pro auf der graka und einen AC freezer 7 pro auf der cpu.  wäre also saugen gut weil er würde ja direkt alles von der graka wegsaugen. nur mit dem cpu-kühler wüsste ich nich wie ich den dann drehen sollte rausblasen oder "rein".


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Am besten ist es, wenn du den Seitenlüfter abstellst und die Gitter zuklebst. 
Frontal-Kühlung ist billig und das verwenden nur die Noobs die sonst keinen ordentlichen Aitflow im Case zustande bringen.....

Und wenn er rausblasen würde, glaube ich würde das noch schlimmer werden.^^


----------



## Jägermaister (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

wie sollte ich den deiner meinung nach umbauen? hinten und vorne jeweils 120mm? mehr wäre nämlich nich drin da das case nich viele lüfteröffnungen hat wegen dem großen  welche lüfter wüsste ich allerdings schon^^


----------



## Halo34 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

du kannst natürlich auch vorne einen 120er und hinten ein 100 oder 80 er, da du so einen überdruck im gehäuse erzeugst und so den staub draussen hälst ^^, aber du willst ja nen möglichst grossen airflow, dan ist deine variante zu empfelen


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Silent oder Nicht silent.

Naja - es gibt Leute die wohnen neben der SBahn. Auch Katzen haben die Fähigkeit Störgeräuse psycho-akustisch auszublenden.

Aber ich nicht. Und meine Frau schläft manchmal einen Meter von meinem Rechner entfernt wie ein Baby. Auch wenn Furmark läuft.

Ansonsten bau ich seit 1987 PC - und seit 2000 auch für's Wohnzimmer.

Ich gebs ja zu - es ist "extreme" einen LuKü Silent PC mit GTX275 und 3400MHz Quad haben zu wollen - aber ES GEHT.


----------



## Jägermaister (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

naja ich wohne 100m von einer zugstrecke entfernt und direkt am haus hab ich ne hauptstraße^^ aber davon höre ich nichs hab gute fenster  naja auf jeden fall hab ich mir überlegt vorne einen noctua nf oder so ( der mit dem guten statischen druck/noise verhältnis) und hinten einen noiseblocker multiframe m12 ( der mit den mittleren rpm) und den großen lüfter dann ausmachen oder reicht das nicht und ich muss wirklich das "loch" zu machen?


----------



## iNxL (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Hallo, ich habe auch Enermax Chakra, das ich seit 3-4 Jahren im Betrieb habe.

Da ich nun ein neues System zusammenstellen will, brauch ich auf Grund des Noctua NH-D14 wohl ein neus Gehäuse. Im Enermax wird er auf Grund des Seitenlüfters wohl keinen Platz finden.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage beim Gehäusekauf: MIT oder OHNE Seitenlüfter?

Im Enermax ist die Temperatur MIT einblasendem Seitenlüfter nämlich 4-5° besser, als beim ausblasenden oder ausgeschaltetem Seitenlüfter.

Kann ich das auch auf andere Gehäuse beziehen und davon ausgehen das die Kühlmöglichkeit MIT Seitenlüfter IMMER besser ist oder verhält sich da jedes Gehäuse anders?


----------



## Hendrix !!! (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Ich sag es ist so !
wen mehr kalte Luft ins Gehäuse kommt als warme Luft sind alle Komponenten kühler!


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

@iNxL

Spare Geld, wenn du den Rechner nicht im Blickfeld hast. Meiner steht unter dem Tisch.Da der V8 sowie die 5850 mit dem S1 drauf störten, habe ich kurzerhand den Seitenlüfter nach außen gebaut. Nun stört er nicht mehr.
Nur mal so eine Idee.


----------



## iNxL (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Der Rechner steht bei mir auf dem Tisch und somit im Blickfeld. Werde trotzdem wohl erstmal deiner Idee nachgehen, bevor ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zulege. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Apokalypsos (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Das Problem mit dem Turmkühler wirst du bei allen Gehäusen mit Seitenlüfter haben. 
Ich hab ebenfalls das Enermax Chakra und rüste demnächst auch auf. Ich habe mir den Scythe Grand Kama Cross zugelegt, der passt von der Höhe her leicht und profitiert dank top-blow Prinzip vom seitlichen 250er.


----------



## iNxL (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

Wollte mich nur nochmal zu Wort melden, habe den Seitenwand-Lüfter wie empfohlen nach Außen verlagert. Sieht zwar bescheuert aus, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Stört Seitenlüfter(25cm) den Airflow?*

@iNxL

vielleicht findest du ja noch ne Möglichkeit des Umstellens, damit der Lüfter nicht so im Blickfeld ist. Da habe ich es mit meiner "Unter dem Tisch Variante" besser. Aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel


----------

